# How to program epic percussion in 60 seconds



## wahey73 (Mar 30, 2022)

Just a very quick tutorial on how to program epic percussion (nearly painless)


----------



## Saxer (Mar 30, 2022)

Dig dig dig diggedig


----------



## Crowe (Mar 30, 2022)

This is the best workflow, can confirm.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 31, 2022)

Seriously though, I like this because I habitually overthink pretty much everything when I'm trying to write music, which results in no music being made.

There's some value to be found in just bashing your head on the keyboard and going with it.

Figuratively speaking.

Or not.


----------



## wahey73 (Mar 31, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Dig dig dig diggedig


One of the most overseen elements 


Crowe said:


> Seriously though, I like this because I habitually overthink pretty much everything when I'm trying to write music, which results in no music being made.
> 
> There's some value to be found in just bashing your head on the keyboard and going with it.
> 
> ...


My first thought doing this video was that especially in these times some humor and irony could be useful. But yes, even I am quite often slowed down by overthinking details only a few might hear. So this might be my new approach not only for percussion


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 31, 2022)

You spelled concussion wrong


----------



## wahey73 (Mar 31, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> You spelled concussion wrong


Thanks for correcting my bad English....you are 100% right: How to program epic concussion in 60 seconds would have been the right term 😂


----------



## Soundbed (Mar 31, 2022)

Nailed it.


----------



## stevebarden (Mar 31, 2022)

All this time I've wasted using my hands.


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 31, 2022)

I just threw away my 88 key midi keyboard. Who needs that anyways?


----------



## Saxer (Mar 31, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> I just threw away my 88 key midi keyboard. Who needs that anyways?


For key switches!


----------



## wahey73 (Mar 31, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> I just threw away my 88 key midi keyboard. Who needs that anyways?


If you are going down the "EPIC" route you don't need it: Dm B F C can be played easily on a 32 key keyboard  Jokes aside, I do prefer those light weighted keys for some stuff, but in general nothing beats the 88 weighted keys if you want to play for real. But those weighted keys would have given me an epic concussion for sure 


Saxer said:


> For key switches!


good point! 49 keys?


stevebarden said:


> All this time I've wasted using my hands.


Of course there is a downside to this technique: depending on the size of your forehead it might sound more or less epic, but anyhow quite the same after a while


----------



## ThomasNL (Apr 1, 2022)

Thanks for making my day  Ostinato strings next?


----------



## wahey73 (Apr 1, 2022)

ThomasNL said:


> Ostinato strings next?


sounds like a plan 😉 and I do have a very special "How to in 60 seconds" in mind...


----------



## Jett Hitt (Apr 1, 2022)

I needed a good laugh today!


----------



## Chris Harper (Apr 1, 2022)

This is good, but I need some tips on how to enter my credit card number in under 60 seconds to buy the 18 libraries I need that make very loud noises.

Also, it would save a lot of time if someone could teach me to change the default Kontakt volume to +6 dB for these libraries.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris Harper (Apr 1, 2022)

P.S. I already tried making my own samples, but that didn’t work out. I spent an entire day setting up 10 mic positions, but I forgot to arm the mics before I pushed my piano off of the balcony. Debris from the piano destroyed the mics, so unfortunately I had to put that project on hold. I wish you all could have heard it though. It was the most epic sound I’ve ever heard.


----------

